# New to this BB... www.mattmccluskey.com/photography/



## mmcclusk2 (Sep 12, 2003)

Just sayin' HI!

Check out my site if you get a chance.

http://www.mattmccluskey.com/photography/


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi Matt,

First of all - great content! good stuff ya get there, i am surprised that not more people have reviewed your website.

Heres what I though was great about it.
1. The photos!  Personally I think they are great, this is the heart of your website!
2. Consistent style and look & feel. I always like presenting photography on a black (or dark grey) background on the web, it seems to make them stand out more.

Here are some of my thoughts for improvemnent.

1. Divideup the photographs in  portfolio section to categories, perhaps? Mountain biking, soccer, baseball, dog.  This will help not only users, but  as your portofolio increases , it will help your portofolio page from get too unwieldy (sorry its my database administrator tendencies coming out!).  
2. Maybe mention the event under the photo and have a link saying "would you like get a free copy of this photo' linked to the faq page.

cheers for sharing the website!


----------

